# Bees in Alaska



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

We are thinking about starting bees on our homestead in Southeast Alaska. We are on an island. We have an orchard with apple, plum, pear, quince, cherry, aronia and a ton of different berries such as huckleberry, salmonberry and thimbleberry. My husband has raised bees in CT before.

I only know of a few people on mainland AK that have bees. My question is does Alaska have the same issues with parasites that the lower 48 has? Any suggestions to help us be successful as we start this?


----------

